# Almost dun at last.



## naturboy87 (Jan 4, 2012)

[attachment=3799] [attachment=3801] [attachment=3802] [attachment=3809] [attachment=3808] [attachment=3807] [attachment=3806] [attachment=3810] 

Geting dun finely with my out door tegu pen. I have ben working on it for about a year now has a water fall that dus 2000 gph 4 dens with sepret under ground tunles that are about 4 to 6 feet long with a turn and the end of them the dens then its self are about 2x2 too 2x4 . Two 250 heat lamps for added heat helps with the cooler temps hear in winter . Also have a home tunle dug and reddy to go just need to punch a hole in the cement in my house going to it hahah


----------



## Reptile_fever (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow that's one heck of an outdoor enclosure! Looks very nice & it looks to have ben a lot of hard work also!! Congrats, looks awesome!!


----------



## Aiion (Jan 4, 2012)

Very impressive!


----------



## teguboy77 (Jan 4, 2012)

Pretty clever encloser idea very nice.


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jan 4, 2012)

wow i like the design.
awesome enclosure.


----------



## naturboy87 (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks all !!! ben working my but off geting that thing reddy befor spring...


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jan 5, 2012)

thats is the sickeist enlosure ive seen yet wow madd props on that dude.


----------



## Dom3rd (May 31, 2012)

That is one heck of a set up!!!!


----------



## larissalurid (May 31, 2012)

Those are some lucky tegus! NICE!


----------

